# Installing an Auto Dimming mirror - cruze 2015



## fuzail (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello

I have a cruze 2015 Middle east(2016) version and I want to install an auto dimming rear view mirror. 
I opened the plastic panel behind the rear view mirror, and there are 2 modules behind it. 

1 module is for air temperature sensor, it has a 6 pin connection . 
The other module i think is the receiver for the remote locking.

I wanted to know, if it would be possible to get power for the auto dimming mirror from the 6 pin connector.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

fuzail said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a cruze 2015 Middle east(2016) version and I want to install an auto dimming rear view mirror.
> I opened the plastic panel behind the rear view mirror, and there are 2 modules behind it.
> ...


Not sure if your cruze will be the same as a US cruze, but here's a thread where someone did what you're wanting to do.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...ior/177633-installed-auto-dimming-mirror.html


----------

